# Bow Hoist Rope



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

How do you keep it suspended off the ground while using a climber?


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Huaco said:


> How do you keep it suspended off the ground while using a climber?


The only way I've been able to do that when using a climber is to leave a rope attached to the tree at height. I suppose you could tie a fishing sinker to a line and chuck it over a branch before going up the first time.


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

*Screw in step.*

Here's a suggestion. Tie or hook one end of rope to bow. Tie into rope about a foot above bow, an aluminum or plactic item that has a hole about 2 inches or bigger. At chest level on the tree, screw in a step and use this to hang the rope on. It is a little tricky getting the round item to hook step when letting down but to me its worth it not having to worry about getting dirt in cams. Also pinestraw or hay at the base of tree is a little simpler.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

SC2ducklimit said:


> Here's a suggestion. Tie or hook one end of rope to bow. Tie into rope about a foot above bow, an aluminum or plactic item that has a hole about 2 inches or bigger. At chest level on the tree, screw in a step and use this to hang the rope on. It is a little tricky getting the round item to hook step when letting down but to me its worth it not having to worry about getting dirt in cams. Also pinestraw or hay at the base of tree is a little simpler.


That's a fantastic idea! Of course I'll need a ring at least a foot in diameter so I can get it hooked after dark. Garage, here I come...


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice flight gloves! I use them too.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't loop it over the limb pocket bases, but over my stabilizer. And, on some of my stands, I have a carabiner tied to the rope that I just clip onto the cam/wheel. I don't worry about putting my bow in the dirt either--it's been in the mud many a time, and always cleans up just fine. Of course, I don't have $1000-1500 invested in it either.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Bow hanger*

Where do you get that 550 cord at I have looked all over for it? Thanks


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

skip5515 said:


> Where do you get that 550 cord at I have looked all over for it? Thanks


look for it anywhere that sells climbing equipment. Hiking/Biking stores. REI. Or just search the net for it.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I have all my hang ons set up like this and have trouble with my climbers. The problem with where I usaully use my climber is the foot of standing water. I have put hooks in the tree next to the one I am climbing but it doesnt always work out that way.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

skip5515 said:


> Where do you get that 550 cord at I have looked all over for it? Thanks


I usually get the parachute cord from Sportsman's Guide. It works very well. Very affordable for a lot also.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JPizzle said:


> I have all my hang ons set up like this and have trouble with my climbers. The problem with where I usaully use my climber is the foot of standing water. I have put hooks in the tree next to the one I am climbing but it doesnt always work out that way.


Put one strap on tree step around your tree low to the ground and hang your bow on it by the grip.

I don't like thin pull ropes because they they tangle in twigs, burn if they slip and bigger ropes aren't practical to carry. I use a "Treestand Strapper". Doesn't tangle like cord and doesn't easily slip through your hand.


----------



## kipperdoo (Jul 12, 2007)

I use the carabiner to the cam too. Never had a problem.

Kip


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Some strategically placed foam pads and a bungee makes it real simple to bring your bow up with a climber. It come with ya. Just on the bottom of the front edge. Can tie it to. Ya just gotta have enough slack in the harness to reach your :zip:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

skip5515 said:


> Where do you get that 550 cord at I have looked all over for it? Thanks


You can get it free when you enlist...lol


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Simlpe but vary effective.......I like it.:thumbs_up


----------

